# Not getting height with new Driver



## Baldyeagle (Mar 25, 2012)

Apologies if this is an old chesnut but...
High handicapper (21) but have always hit consistently straight (but not long) with driver - usually about 16/17 fairway per round using 13deg loft. 
Bought 10.5deg TM Burner Driver & as expected, a touch less forgiving but still usually straight.
Problem is low trajectory (lower than just loft-induced) so not getting any gain in length.
Teeing off left heel & I do swing through well.
Should I be adjusting tee height/ball position or is it just a case of perseverance?


----------



## bobmac (Mar 25, 2012)

Do you ever take divots with your driver?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 25, 2012)

Sounds like you are not hitting "UP" on the driver. 

You do not need to think about doing it, instead you can do it with ball position.

Go to the range and tee up the ball as normal, look behind you on the mat, you will see the hole for the tees for lefthanders (if you are right handed). Get this this level with your leading foot, it will feel VERY far infront. 

Set up normal, you will feel slightly behind the ball but that's OK. Instead of looking at the ball try focusing your eyes where the club head is, this helps your swing bottom out before the ball so you swing up on the ball. Make your swing and don't TRY to hit up, try to keep the bottom of the swing in the normal place.

This should help you drill the feeling of hitting up on the ball.

This video is also good for a basics check, even if you are not slicing: [video=youtube;EyRux9xuDtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=EyRux9xuDtQ#t=114s [/video]


----------



## SGC001 (Mar 25, 2012)

Baldyeagle said:



			Apologies if this is an old chesnut but...
High handicapper (21) but have always hit consistently straight (but not long) with driver - usually about 16/17 fairway per round using 13deg loft. 
Bought 10.5deg TM Burner Driver & as expected, a touch less forgiving but still usually straight.
Problem is low trajectory (lower than just loft-induced) so not getting any gain in length.
Teeing off left heel & I do swing through well.
Should I be adjusting tee height/ball position or is it just a case of perseverance?
		
Click to expand...

Are you suggesting your not hitting this driver as well as or differently to the other (the not loft induced part)? 

Do you hit your driver on par 3's? I ask as you say 16/17 fairways and my old man hits his driver about 18 times a round. 

If your not long, which is a relative term, maybe more loft will and did benefit you. The higher launch angle and extra backspin help to keep the ball in the air and for certain swing speeds will increase carry.


----------



## gripitripit (Mar 25, 2012)

Get a Cobra driver.....You will have no problem hitting it skywards then...!!


----------



## Baldyeagle (Mar 25, 2012)

No divots & I do use Driver on 2. Par 3s. One is about 230yds & The other 210 over water, usually with headwind (& yes, it is a tough course). We have 2 18 hole courses at The Warwickshire & I generally hit the fairways with driver but 1 course in particular is long - 7,230 yds off the whites, hence my wish for more length!

Tip about moving tee position forward may be one answer since I've been addressing ball same as previous high-loft Callaway Diablo. Will experiment with tee placing & tee height.
Also been sugested that with high tee I should line up with toe of face to compensate, any thoughts on this?
Thanks for your help


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 25, 2012)

16/17 fairways per round??????
Something else must be sadly lacking in your game to keep you off 21


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 25, 2012)

I have also recently swapped to a lesser lofted driver... Also had a lower trajectory, at first, with newer driver... Never been comfortable teeing the ball excessively high... Therefore I have been progressively moving the ball further forward in my stance and I am now, after a few rounds, feeling happier with trajectory... With summer fast approaching might move ball back again to take advantage of better roll on the ball from a lower trajectory...


----------



## Baldyeagle (Mar 25, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			16/17 fairways per round??????
Something else must be sadly lacking in your game to keep you off 21


Click to expand...

Two things... Not playing often enough & my short game is rubbish!


----------

